# Paint solvent for touch up paint



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Any suggestion please for a paint solvent that I could use to level a touch up paint (manufacture touch up paint applied by brush/****tail stick).... I understand wet sanding or cutting polish could be used but is paint solvent safer on surrounding paint..? 

Thank you

A


----------



## Hughie (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi .. do you mean this ?

I'm not a car pro but used this last week to blend in roof repair on my Passat and I was amazed. I sprayed it on the join between new & old clearcoats 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180832966220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Cheers .. Hughie


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

I would wet sand it with a block. You are likely to melt the blob too much with a solvent and just smear it around or end up with a recess.


----------

